

Benford's Law (a neat fraud detection technique) applied to Wikileaks data - datageek
http://www.drewconway.com/zia/?p=2234&cpage=1#comment-4809

======
datageek
Benford's Law is really simple and neat. Worth reading about in isolation
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benford%27s_law>

